# A big Leitz Summar mistake? (eBay Auction)



## Thamnophis (Oct 26, 2013)

Hello everyone - new here.

I renewed my interest in film photography after a 30 year hiatus. I've been buying and selling a few cheap things on eBay - basically trying to recirculate the same money while trying some new things.

But while exploring a university surplus sale I found a custom wooden box full of small lenses and accessories. I asked around and learned that they are for macrophotography - attaching to a large bellows, probably Leica. The lenses are various focal lengths and appear to be a set. The other accessories appear to be part of the set too. (I'll try to upload a photo.)

So here's the drama: After convincing my wife that it was worth the gamble, I bought the set ($100) with the intention of selling it on eBay. I hoped I could make $50 or so to help fund my photography. But it has been on eBay for a couple days now and its just sitting there! I think the bidding is up to $2.50 - yikes!

Any guesses on how this little dilemma is to end? 




Joe


----------



## limr (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't know much about ebay but how much time is left on the auction? How many bidders or watchers? These things can often get interesting in the last half an hour or so. Then the bidding wars begin.


----------



## Thamnophis (Oct 27, 2013)

Time left as of this morning: 7 days 6 hours. And I was wrong about the auction total - It's up to $2.25, not $2.50 :-(





limr said:


> I don't know much about ebay but how much time is left on the auction? How many bidders or watchers? These things can often get interesting in the last half an hour or so. Then the bidding wars begin.


----------



## limr (Oct 27, 2013)

That's still lots of time. Just don't check too often and then start paying more attention on the last day. My boyfriend had his eye on a lens a few weeks ago and it was at $30 or something a few days before the end of the auction. By the time it was sold, it was up to $150, all in the last few hours.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Oct 28, 2013)

The last few hours are critical. I wouldn't worry until there's 1 day left or so. Give it time-if it says Leica, Leitz, or Summar on it, it'll get some attention. How many watchers are you up to?


----------



## DougGrigg (Oct 28, 2013)

any link to the auction? they can be used for 35mm screw zorki cameras


----------



## enzodm (Oct 31, 2013)

This went well, 12cm alone: Leitz Summar 12cm f 4.5 macro lens with original box | eBay


----------



## minicoop1985 (Nov 2, 2013)

I found the auction. Looks like it's doing pretty well so far. Small profit, but a profit nonetheless.


----------

